# Proposed New Site At Climping, W Sussex



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Following on from Gillian's post about a site in the midlands, I've just got details of a planning application for a new site at Climping between Bognor & Littlehampton. It's been put in by the local farm owner, and is for a 134 pitch site in a nice rural area (one of the few coastal areas around here that haven't been developed for housing) about 500m from the beach, walking distance of 2 pubs, and an excellent farm shop is 800m away (owned by the same farmer!). There are very few sites around here, and this would definitely be extremely useful for MHers. It's outside the stategic plan for the district, but so are so many things that get plans, like new Tesco stores :evil:

this link shows the plans, but you have to go to the arun weekly list to get to comment on it.

arun planning - climping camp site

link to weekly list
http://www.arun.gov.uk/main.cfm?type=WEEKLYLISTS

and enter the parish as Climping, with a date of 08/03/12 and you should then get to application CM/2/12/ - you can then comment on it....

if enough people support it, we could have a meet there once it's open 8)


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Lets hope they get it ,been needing something like that for years, will be very popular me thinks.
Dennis


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Climping.....one of the first places we wild camped......back in the early seventies in our Bedford Dormobile.....happy memories

curlyboy


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The first link doesn't work any more - session expired.

Colin


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

camallison said:


> The first link doesn't work any more - session expired.
> 
> Colin


damn - one of those! you can get to it through the link to the "weekly list". 
There is a 4 star hotel next door - Bailiffscourt, who could object because it's on their norther bounday. We like going down to Climping in the winter, during April - October the car park at the beach is open, it's a bit pricey, and has a height barrier, but apaprently they will open it for Mhers.
The family that own the farm / car park/ proposed site & farm shop used to have a big ARV, not sure whether they still have one?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Bailiffscourt Hotel - ah yes, I remember it - snooty lot! Expect some flack from them I suppose.

Colin


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Following on from Gillian's post about a site in the midlands,


This is the post Mike refers to:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1221129.html#1221129

Not trying to highjack Mike's thread but these applications usually have more objectors than supporters.

If you think that a proposed new site might be useful to you or perhaps someone you know please take the time to register your support which _will_ make a difference when the final decision is made.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Have just registered my support citing increased trade to local businesses etc.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bump 8)


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Lovely place, used to windsurf there in the 90's our club used to rent space from the farmer (presumably the same one), in the first year they were very pleasant and didn't charge us much for the use of the field, second year the price went up (by a lot), third year they decided they wanted a piece of possible profits, although our club was definitely a no profit one, so they refused to continue our agreement but to allow our members to have a discount on admission to the car park and for a small fee allowed us to continue to access the beach to windsurf. A lot of promises were also made ref building facilities etc, which never went ahead (don't know if they have since).
I remember from then, the family seemed to have a lot of people that would oppose any project they tried to get off of the ground, so unless things have changed it might be a rocky ride. If it succeeds I doubt it will be a cheap place to stay.
There used to be a CL at the top of the lane.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, doubt it would be cheap. The CL is still there, a few houses up from the Black Horse. A friend of ours in Scouting used to own it.


----------

